# Juice Specials



## Tanga (28/8/11)

Woolies is having a $1.89 / 2.4 L 'Extra Juicy' juice special atm. All varieties by the looks of it. Good time to make a big batch of cider I think.


----------



## kdaust (28/8/11)

Just bought two 2.4L berri apple juices yesterday myself.

Trying one bottle with some Coopers kit yeast. Might get some wine yeast for the other one and add some dextrose for a different experiment.


----------



## jyo (28/8/11)

Saw them on special today and it got me thinking.
The missus loves a sweet cider yet the database is very lacking in the cider department.
Does anyone have a tried and tested recipe for a sweetish (she won't drink bone-dry) cider that they would like to share? I'd only be looking at making 10 litres or so.

Cheers, John.


----------



## Cocko (28/8/11)

jyo said:


> .
> Does anyone have a tried and tested recipe for a sweetish (she won't drink bone-dry) cider that they would like to share? I'd only be looking at making 10 litres or so.
> 
> Cheers, John.



Yep.

My balls.

Get on it.

Cheers.


----------



## jyo (28/8/11)

Mrs jyo said: :icon_drool2: 




Cocko said:


> Yep.
> 
> My balls.
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (28/8/11)

Blend of preservative free juices
10-25% preservative free pear juice
500g lactose, boiled in a bit of water
Wyeast cider or sweet mead.
2g each of malic acid and tannic acid added 2 days before bottling (that's in 10 L - I used 5g each in 24L)
Ferment low and slow, cold condition. Carbonate on the lower side.

Not a 'sweet' cider and finishes dry (1.000) but still has some sweetness in the taste. So says the man who likes dry (but complex) cider.

To sweeten, add some decent quality apple juice to each glass before serving.

If she likes clear cider (or is put off by cloudy) make sure the juices you use are also clear.


----------



## jyo (28/8/11)

Cheers, Manticle. I'll give this a go in the next month or so. I'm sure Mrs Jyo will enjoy this more than what cocko has on offer. :lol:


----------



## Muscovy_333 (28/8/11)

jyo said:


> Saw them on special today and it got me thinking.
> The missus loves a sweet cider yet the database is very lacking in the cider department.
> Does anyone have a tried and tested recipe for a sweetish (she won't drink bone-dry) cider that they would like to share? I'd only be looking at making 10 litres or so.
> 
> Cheers, John.




I have a few goes using the supermarket goodies. Most turn out very dry. Apple juice ferments right out to super dry. I have managed a much better outcome with some pear juice added (not sure if ends up sweeter or gives the perception due to slightly different flavour).
I have also made a batch of cider with non-pastuerised juice (no boil) from fresh apples. It is dry but a whole lot better!
I hear there are a number of ways to keep it sweet, one of which is to pasteurise your cider before completion of fermentation to maintain some sugars, another is to add sulphites and 'knock out' your yeast...but the addition of fresh apple juice sounds like a cracking idea when serving!


----------



## Kleiny (29/8/11)

Do the cider companies making commercial product, add sulphates or pasturise to stop fermentation for a sweet cider?

Anybody got any info?

I have made a cider before and it was dry but i liked it, been buying a couple of rekorderlig (i think thats it) and its sweeter than my attempt but nice. It would be good to get close to this. 

Small batches are the go i made 20l the first time and would do 10l batchs from now or even less until i get the right mix.

Kleiny


----------



## KudaPucat (29/8/11)

Kleiny said:


> Do the cider companies making commercial product, add sulphates or pasturise to stop fermentation for a sweet cider?
> 
> Anybody got any info?
> 
> ...



I can't be certain, but the most consistent result is as follows, and thus I believe commercial brewers would do this.

Brew the cidre dry.
Filter the yeast out. Add KMeta and K Sorbate to ensure no yeast activity (not necessary if filtered properly and contamination is low probability)
add sugar/juice to back-sweeten
Force carb to set pressure, bottle and ship.


----------



## Tim (29/8/11)

You guys seem to be over complicating glucose wine/cider. Have a look at OzTops, no affiliation just a satisfied customer.

Ferment in the juice bottle, chill to crash out the yeast and drink.

http://www.oztops.com.au/


----------



## scott_penno (29/8/11)

Kleiny said:


> Do the cider companies making commercial product, add sulphates or pasturise to stop fermentation for a sweet cider?
> 
> Anybody got any info?
> 
> ...



My understanding is if sulphates/sulphites are added, these need to be listed on the ingredients panel. If they're not listed then they pasteurise.

sap.


----------



## KudaPucat (30/8/11)

sappas said:


> My understanding is if sulphates/sulphites are added, these need to be listed on the ingredients panel. If they're not listed then they pasteurise.
> 
> sap.


That makes good sense... Pasteurising requires less items to be purchased too, some manufacturers might find that preferable.


----------



## pk.sax (30/8/11)

these extra juicy bottles have the tops I like  Thick grippy ones: they don't crack easy...


----------

